# #2 saw blade Bush Knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 10, 2017)

this one had Black Locust crotch handles & 1/8" brass pins....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 18, 2017)

Lovely wood! The handle design is interesting and well made. Looks like it can take a good grip!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

looks good, but why so many pins?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 18, 2017)

I love drilling .....LOL....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 18, 2017)

@ripjack13 De-pins on what you call many!



Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I love drilling .....LOL....



Thats the hole truth! You can tell that because you didn't have to drill him for his answer as well.


Having one of those moments in time !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice knife.


----------

